# Synapse Carbon 6 Apex



## rebop

Anybody out there riding one? Wondering how they are performing and if people are happy with the Apex components?


----------



## kevkizer

I just ordered one this week, should have it by saturday. I'll keep ya posted on how i like it


----------



## rebop

*Cannondale Apex 6*

Thanks for the reply. Hope you can get out and ride it when you get it. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## Tmorri8

*2011 Synapse Apex 6*

I've had one now for about 1.5 months. I'm coming off of a Giant TCR (2004). So far there is not a negative thing I can say about this bike. The geometry fits me very well. The ride is great - it has a laid back feel but is very responsive at the same time. The components have been flawless. While I haven't needed the easiest gear yet it's nice to have it. I like the SRAM shifters though it took a little getting used to (I have Ultegra before). I like the clean look of the SRAM hoods. Last the bike is very visually appealing - I like looking at it and the bottom bracket area is very impressive. 

Hope this helps.
Best,
Tim


----------



## rebop

Glad to hear you've had good luck with the bike. I really like the looks also , but my LBS hasn"t received a new shipment yet so I haven't been able to take one out for a test ride. I did get to test a Synapse SRAM Rival- I would assume they are pretty close. Thanks for the info. Have fun riding!


----------



## Chuckstyl5

Newbie here and just got one and I have nothing to compare it to but I love it!


----------



## razredge

Congrats on the new ride! Let us know how you like it...specially the new SRAM Apex.


----------



## ron_g217

I just got a synapse carbon 5 for about 3 wks. I pick this bike over madone 3.1 and z5 because it's a better bike overall for my likes. (comfy and responsive). you'll know once you ride it.


----------



## zoesdad

*Cannondale vs trek 3.1*

Having a very tough time between the Trek 3.1 and the cannondale. Boht felt great. Trek has Shimano 105 and Cannondale the SRAM Apex. I know this is the Cannondale forum, but would love to hear why one over the other.


----------



## Chuckstyl5

I love the SRAM shifting technic and response! Its great no problems or disappointments at all!!


----------



## Marty McFly

Checkstyl5, any chance you can post more pics? I'm interested in the same model, but haven't been able to find one in that paint scheme at my LBS. Thanks.


----------



## bkwitche

Considering this bike myself. Right now I am on a 2010 Diamond Back Podium 1 I scooped off craigslist for cheap.

This bike seems to be a great value at the price.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Morning. New forum member. Saw this site and this particular thread on Synapse 6 Apex. I bought this bike on 6/6/11 and put some miles on the bike already. I've been more a mountain biker, but got into road biking due to family life and ease of just getting on the bike and ride straight from the house. I had a cannondale R800 prior to buying the cannondale 6 Apex. Synapse is a great bike. Really like it and digging the SRAM apex shifting. It took a full bike ride (20+miles) to get use to the shifting. If you came from Shimano and want to buy a bike with SRAM, I highly suggest you test the shifting out to see if you like it. The bike handles great and geometry is perfect for me. Carbon does soak up the vibration. I'm not a weight weenie (Well not anymore), but one thing I do suggest down the road is to upgrade the wheels and tires. They are heavy. Heavier than normal. Wheels are built like a tank and the tires wont get you a lot of flats, but if you are going for performance and want some nice light wheels for better acceleration/climbs...upgrade the wheels. Everything else on the 6 Apex is a dream. By the way...I got the white/black/grey color and it's a great color scheme. The grey is very dark and you wont really see the color unless you are outside.


----------



## pmounce

Picked one up about 3 months ago after looking a lot of stuff, and have put about 750 miles on since then. Very happy overall, especially with the low 32 tooth rear cassette (makes the steeper climbs a bit easier.) Only thing I'm annoyed about is the bottom bracket is not a true BB30, so to upgrade my crank to something much lighter will be a bit of a hassle... Otherwise a sharp looking and very comfy bike!


----------



## kleinmantra

when do the 2011 usually go on sale or the 2012's come out?


----------



## Chuckstyl5

Marty McFly said:


> Checkstyl5, any chance you can post more pics? I'm interested in the same model, but haven't been able to find one in that paint scheme at my LBS. Thanks.


here is some more pics 

One double lung transplant March 16, 2011 - $600,000+

One Cannondale Synapse Carbon - $1800 

Being able to ride 50 miles in one weekend - Priceless




































































































Girlfriends Bike


----------



## Marty McFly

I just joined the Synapse club! Brought my bike from the LBS today and its a beauty in grey/black just like Chuckstyl5's. I'll post some pics as soon as I have time.

Quick question for you Synapse owners... did your bikes come with a stick on protector for the bottom front tube? I thought I saw one at the LBS, but suspect the guy forgot to put it on.


----------



## Rob

Does anyone know what this bike weighs?


----------



## Turtle Torque

Marty. I didnt see a stick on protector on mine. Rob, I have a 51cm and it weighed in little over 18.5lbs (note on back of sticker had hand written weight on price tag). The wheels are heavy. almost 2000gr and tire is about 325gr a pop (according to performance bike specs) - 1st upgrade I did.
I bought some mercury S-Alloy wheels (1340 -/+gr) and Schwalbe ultremo ZX (180gr -/+) and that will shave 2lbs -/+. Mine will be around 16+lbs when force crank gets installed. So stock cannondale is about average for this component and price range. Roubaix and Trek Madone 4.1 weighs about the same.


----------



## pmounce

Chuckstyle5: That is pretty impressive! As long as you went that far, you should have had a third installed as a backup! 

Rob: Mine is a 56 and weighs about 19lbs, but my balance may be off...

Marty: Mine has a metal sticker underneath the chain (right side, tube that runs from axle to bottom bracket.) That is the only one I have seen...


----------



## Chuckstyl5

mine is 19lbs as well


----------



## Marty McFly

Thanks for the replies guys! Turtle's upgrades have me thinking about adding somethings myself. The first items on the list are some Elite bottle cages and maybe An ISM saddle.

I have a feeling this bike will be burning a big whole in my pocket eventually ;-)


----------



## Turtle Torque

Marty McFly said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! Turtle's upgrades have me thinking about adding somethings myself. The first items on the list are some Elite bottle cages and maybe An ISM saddle.
> 
> I have a feeling this bike will be burning a big whole in my pocket eventually ;-)


Marty...I'll be eating Raman noodles for a while. My force crank came in and they installed it. Will takes some pics tomorrow on my upgrades and bike. In the mean time, I'll add some bologna on the raman noodles to add some flavor.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Forgot I'm heading out of town tomorrow so here's a crappy pic on my iphone. i'll use my camera and take better pics when I get back sunday.


----------



## macscac

How much are you guys paying for this bike?


----------



## Rob

$1699 at my LBS.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Same as rob. $1818 with tax.


----------



## Turtle Torque

posted this on "show your bike" forum section. 

















my 2011 cannondale synapse 6. upgraded wheels, tires, crank, and saddle. Loving this bike!


----------



## macscac

sorry if a dumb question but your computer receiver is on your front forks..
how do you know your cadence??


----------



## Turtle Torque

macscac said:


> sorry if a dumb question but your computer receiver is on your front forks..
> how do you know your cadence??


Hello Macscac. The sigma is a simple odometer and it's normally on the fork. If you buy a cyclometer with cadence, you will have two receivers. one in the rear and one on the fork.


----------



## Marty McFly

$1750 There are too many people in NYC willing to overpay so you can forget about getting a deal around here.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

I have done research for weeks and am just dying to bite the bullet. 
I am a brand new rider (clydesdale, 280lbs) and having trouble deciding between the Synapse Alloy vs the synapse carbon ...and the Specialized Roubaix Elite SL2.

I think I'm spending too much time on debating if the carbon is worth the extra $$ than the Alloy. My LBS here in Whittier, Ca has the Alloy with 105 for $1350 OTD, the Carbon Apex would cost me close to $2,000 after tax.

The Roubaix elite, for whatever reason seems like it FITS better, but then again at my LBS I didnt have much real estate to ride as much as the store that sold the SL2. The SL2 is also selling for about $2100 out the door.

In my head I'm thinking, "Buy the Synapse Alloy 105, upgrade wheels, tires, seat post, saddle if the ride seems too stiff." At the same time, I cant really say if theres much of a difference because I've NEVER been on longer than a 10-15 mile ride on my SS. 

Everyone mentions that carbon is great for long distance. 80+ miles. I don't know how long it will take me to get to that level, 1 year, maybe? but at the same time im trying to invest now to where I don't have to buy a new bike later. Spend the $$ upfront and have a bike for years. Or be partially satisfied by saving $ and upgrade a lot later, that goes for components too.

Perhaps I'm debating too hard on whether one company's carbon is better than another?

Can anyone say that if I purchased the Synapse Alloy that I would be unsatisfied by not spending the extra $$ for the Carbon?

--If $ wasn't an issue.. -_-

Thanks, btw everyones bike looks great!


----------



## jsk0307

Whip Appeal Neil said:


> I have done research for weeks and am just dying to bite the bullet.
> I am a brand new rider (clydesdale, 280lbs) and having trouble deciding between the Synapse Alloy vs the synapse carbon ...and the Specialized Roubaix Elite SL2.


Cannondale lists the weight limit on their carbon frames at 275. Specialized lists theirs at 250. If you factor that into your decision then alloy, Ti or steel become more attractive. However, I'm sure there are people out there that will argue the weight limit claims. I'm just passing along information that I've read.

Links:

http://specialized.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1176/~/carbon-frame-weight-limit.

http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2009_synapse_carbon_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

hey thanks jsk0307 - I never even know such information existed. That is pretty neat to know!

I'm curious though how that all factors in with wheels. If i'm running a 32 spoke wheel cxp22 or a more aero wheel that is lighter, that has to be somewhat of a factor as well right, as well as the type of road I'll be on?

The synapse is very attractive and I hear "better" things about cannondale, not to say that Spec isnt great either, obviously its one of the most known brands. I think I'm just thinking more in an investment standpoint.

How much of the LBS that you buy your bikes from has a factor of what bike you guys buy. Theres a few C'dale dealers around my area, deciding on who to buy from is now the 2nd major decision. I want to be able to walk in and not be hassled and ripped off. Even Yelp can be a 50/50 influence, I'm trying to buy a bike from a shop thats been around "more than a few years" - It seems like shops in Cali are doing well, then all of a sudden they disappear!

Thanks for the info though.!


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

Turtle Torque said:


> Same as rob. $1818 with tax.


man I need to go to your guys shop. THe cheapest I've foudn it for is close to $2,000 with tax!


----------



## Turtle Torque

Whip Appeal Neil said:


> man I need to go to your guys shop. THe cheapest I've foudn it for is close to $2,000 with tax!


Hey Whip. I tested out the roubaix when I was bike shopping. Ive always been a cannondale fan, but wanted to give other bike brand names a shot. The roubaix is in the category as the synapse. Both are listed as performance bike. Both handles road vibration well and they have their own design of "micro-suspension" for distance comfort. In the end I went back to cannondale and got my synapse. I can tell you that carbon and the geometry of the synapse is awesome for long distance ride. Did 40mile bike ride on my 5-6 ride on the bike with a two year hiatus and my back or shoulders werent sore during the ride or next day. My legs were a hot mess but upper body...it was a ok! the only thing you might exeperience with carbon at your weight is possible "flex" feel of the bike under heavy torque pedaling. Best thing to do is keep testing out bikes and do some initial testing. Aluminum would be a better bet, but you are right there in weight you could go either way. Good luck!


----------



## Rob

Sorry Whip, you'll be even more disappointed to hear that they just put it on sale for $1569 plus tax.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Rob said:


> Sorry Whip, you'll be even more disappointed to hear that they just put it on sale for $1569 plus tax.


Think a lot of us will be dissapointed. lol. I was trying to hold out when the next year models come out and see if this years will be on sale. couldn't wait and to be honest, I really like the paint scheme they have of 2011.


----------



## m2fm2

Just picked up my Carbon 6 today. Stoked but couldn't go for a ride due to rain. It's end of season around here so I got mine on sale for $1699 CDN (regularily $1899 around here).

Nothing scientific but I weighed it on my bathroom scale: 8.4 kg (18.5 lbs), seems kind of high to me but again....not weighed in scientifically or anything. This is a 51 cm frame (I'm a small guy) with Keo Easy pedals.

Oh, also it's not a true Synapse 6....since it's end of season around here I had a hard time finding this bike in my frame size. I called a small LBS and they had "good news" and "bad news".....The good: they have a carbon synapse in my frame size. The bad: it's a synapse 4. So they rebuilt the bike...essentially downgraded it to a synapse 6 by removing the SRAM Rival grouppo replacing it with Apex. They said if they couldn't find the specific Apex component then they would just leave the Rival component on. No such luck in my case, they were able to spec it exactly. Oh well. But my bike looks like a Carbon 4 (in blue/white paint scheme) which is kind of neat. 

Ken


----------



## Zombie John

I got mine a couple weeks ago. This is my first road bike so I don't have much to compare it to, but I love it so far. I have the black/grey paint scheme and think it looks great. I wasn't too keen on it when I bought it but it has definitely grown on me since!

Turtle, I think your's looks awesome with those wheels and tires!

The bike is very smooth and very responsive without being harsh or unforgiving. I also love the Apex set on this bike. It's nice to know those lower gears are there if I need them. In fact, it has encouraged me to try to find the worst hills I know of just to try it out!


----------



## Turtle Torque

Zombie John said:


> I got mine a couple weeks ago. This is my first road bike so I don't have much to compare it to, but I love it so far. I have the black/grey paint scheme and think it looks great. I wasn't too keen on it when I bought it but it has definitely grown on me since!
> 
> Turtle, I think your's looks awesome with those wheels and tires!
> 
> The bike is very smooth and very responsive without being harsh or unforgiving. I also love the Apex set on this bike. It's nice to know those lower gears are there if I need them. In fact, it has encouraged me to try to find the worst hills I know of just to try it out!


Thanks Zombie. I did a lot of research and the wheels dollar to grams performance....these wheels cant be beat. I've put 300+miles on them and they are worth every penny. I have a 51cm as well and man what a sweet ride the synapse is.


----------



## hsj

@Turtle - How much are the Mercury S-Alloy wheels & where did you buy them? I'm considering the mavic Elite & Boyd Vitesse but the Mercury seems to be even lighter.


----------



## Turtle Torque

hsj said:


> @Turtle - How much are the Mercury S-Alloy wheels & where did you buy them? I'm considering the mavic Elite & Boyd Vitesse but the Mercury seems to be even lighter.


Mercury S-alloy Wheels. 1280grams for the 20/24 and 1320grams for the 24/28 hole clincher wheelset. I went with 24/28. Price was $649. They only sell to dealers. I tried to buy from them, but luckily the LBS I go to was one of them. mercurybike.com and they have a store locator. Hopefully one close to you HSJ. If not, contact them. They were really friendly and I'm sure they can work with you. comes with TI skewers at 49gr a pair. Awesome deal.


----------



## Penguins/Steelers/Pirates

I'm torn between this bike the synapse 6 and the cannondale slice.....anyone have any ideas as what would be the better ride. I currently have a fitness bike the trek fx 7.2 and would like to get into some road races and some triathlons but can't afford anything crazy.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Penguins/Steelers/Pirates said:


> I'm torn between this bike the synapse 6 and the cannondale slice.....anyone have any ideas as what would be the better ride. I currently have a fitness bike the trek fx 7.2 and would like to get into some road races and some triathlons but can't afford anything crazy.


That's a tough call penguin. If you are doing races, I would wait for the 2012 line up comes out. LBS told me there will be a 2012 systemsix Apex. I'm sure you could race with a synapse if you change up the geometry a little. If you are going to be doing group rides, hill climbs, and lot of twist and turn roads, synapse and or new systemsix apex will be better. LBS cringes every time a TT bike comes to a group ride. without fail a TT crashes. It's because of reaction time from a TT. roadie.


----------



## hsj

Thanks for the info. I live in NY and there's no retail stores around the NE. I might contract them to see what they can do. =)



Turtle Torque said:


> Mercury S-alloy Wheels. 1280grams for the 20/24 and 1320grams for the 24/28 hole clincher wheelset. I went with 24/28. Price was $649. They only sell to dealers. I tried to buy from them, but luckily the LBS I go to was one of them. mercurybike.com and they have a store locator. Hopefully one close to you HSJ. If not, contact them. They were really friendly and I'm sure they can work with you. comes with TI skewers at 49gr a pair. Awesome deal.


----------



## M60

*New member*

Thanks all for the info on the Synapse Carbon. I've been looking at upgrading from a Spec Sirrus and have narrowed the search down to the C'dale Carbon or possibly the Jamis Xenith Endura 2. I'll be test riding both end of the week. I'm currently riding my MTB 25 miles per day for exercise and would split that up with the new road bike. I'm a 155lb geezer at 61, so I'm not looking to mix it up with the young bucks but I still want to play and have fun. I'll post test ride results and impressions once the rides are completed. I appreciate the comments on the Apex group. LBS is pushing the 105s.


----------



## M60

*Synapse Carbon test ride results and question*

Got to go for several test rides on the Synapse Carbon 5 today. It is a very smooth and quick bike. The only question I had about it was there seems to be some creaking noises in the frame. Not sure if this is the bottom bracket or just the fact that it is a carbon frame. For those who have the Synapse Carbon bikes, is this typical from your experience?


----------



## Turtle Torque

M60 said:


> Got to go for several test rides on the Synapse Carbon 5 today. It is a very smooth and quick bike. The only question I had about it was there seems to be some creaking noises in the frame. Not sure if this is the bottom bracket or just the fact that it is a carbon frame. For those who have the Synapse Carbon bikes, is this typical from your experience?


M60. I didnt hear any creaking noise on my synapse. however, when I got my bike, the 3rd ride, the bottom bracket threaded out and locked up my crank. Took it to the LBS and the treaded back in and tightened it down. no issues after that. Are you hearing the creaking noise when pedaling? climbing a hill, or is the creak constant? What kind of pedals are you using? saw some reviews on Look pedals causing a click/creaking sound.


----------



## M60

*Synapse Carbon 5*

Turtle Torque, I had the LBS put some platform petals on it so that I could test ride. I was more interested in the fit and feel of the bike at that time. LBS wrench tightened the seat bolts a little and that helped some, but I noticed the creaks and squeaks going over some rough road. No noises on smooth asphalt. The bike was at a sister shop to my LBS and the handle bar tape had some slight discoloring, so I suspect it has been demoed a few times.


----------



## Turtle Torque

M60 said:


> Turtle Torque, I had the LBS put some platform petals on it so that I could test ride. I was more interested in the fit and feel of the bike at that time. LBS wrench tightened the seat bolts a little and that helped some, but I noticed the creaks and squeaks going over some rough road. No noises on smooth asphalt. The bike was at a sister shop to my LBS and the handle bar tape had some slight discoloring, so I suspect it has been demoed a few times.


M60. I would switch out the saddle and see if that resolves it. were you seated when going over the rough roads? I would go through that patch of rough road sitting, standing, pedaling, none pedaling, etc... to narrow it down. On my old scalpel I had a creaking noise and I finally found out that it was my saddle rails that caused it. Hope it's something that simple. hate to find out the bike has a hairline crack in it.


----------



## M60

Turtle Torque, thanks for your quick reply. I've been doing some internet searches about this issue and have found out while it is not "normal" it is not unusual. Recommendations to fix include backing off bolts and retightening to recommended torque, seat rails (you identified this too), QR on fork, seat post and bracket, bottom bracket, stem and headset. From what I have gleaned, the carbon can telegraph sounds from one place to another, so tracking down the problem can take a while. Before I pull the trigger, I'll have the wrench check everything out. This is a new bike and for the cost I want it to be right.


----------



## Turtle Torque

M60 said:


> Turtle Torque, thanks for your quick reply. I've been doing some internet searches about this issue and have found out while it is not "normal" it is not unusual. Recommendations to fix include backing off bolts and retightening to recommended torque, seat rails (you identified this too), QR on fork, seat post and bracket, bottom bracket, stem and headset. From what I have gleaned, the carbon can telegraph sounds from one place to another, so tracking down the problem can take a while. Before I pull the trigger, I'll have the wrench check everything out. This is a new bike and for the cost I want it to be right.


Agreed. Good luck on your findings. I know with new bikes, it takes a while to fine tune the bike to your liking and for the price we paid for our bikes, it better be dang perfect.


----------



## M60

Amen brother!


----------



## M60

As an update, LBS was able to easily fix the creaking noise. As suspected, it was in the seat post and bracket requiring some carbon lube. This is a very nice bike and handled well on a quick 12 mile ride late afternoon. I'm very satisfied so far.


----------



## Turtle Torque

M60 said:


> As an update, LBS was able to easily fix the creaking noise. As suspected, it was in the seat post and bracket requiring some carbon lube. This is a very nice bike and handled well on a quick 12 mile ride late afternoon. I'm very satisfied so far.


That's awesome news M60. You'll enjoy the synapse. It's a great performance bike. very comfortable and it has some snap to it.


----------



## m2fm2

Finally got to take mine out for a nice longer ride today. I don't know how far I went but was gone for over an hour of riding on paved bike paths. Compared to my 80's vintage 105 equipped Bianchi Brava this bike is totally effortless and much less fatiguing to ride. Had a bit of confusion getting used to the SRAM double tap and 10 speed cassette. I've never had soo many gear options so I got lost as to what gear I was in at times. Also, when I meant to shift down to climb, I forgot that it was a 'long' tap and instead upshifted. It's just going to take some getting used to but I love the bike so far.

One thing I noticed though, I picked up the bike last Tuesday, the LBS set the tire pressures to 120 psi. Discovered on my ride (during my first stop) that the pressures had dropped to 60psi. I'm pretty sure there are no leaks. My Brava (with really old tubes and tires) would and still does hold pressure for weeks before needing a top off. Is this normal of today's tubes?

Haven't chosen a computer yet...any suggestions? Bought a Bontrager Trip 4W but not convinced, still in the box. But would like a wireless computer to get away from messy wires for a cleaner look.

Ken


----------



## M60

I'm using a Strata Wireless on my new Synapse. In fact, I've put these on all four of my bikes. They are accurate and work very well.


----------



## Turtle Torque

m2fm2 said:


> Finally got to take mine out for a nice longer ride today. I don't know how far I went but was gone for over an hour of riding on paved bike paths. Compared to my 80's vintage 105 equipped Bianchi Brava this bike is totally effortless and much less fatiguing to ride. Had a bit of confusion getting used to the SRAM double tap and 10 speed cassette. I've never had soo many gear options so I got lost as to what gear I was in at times. Also, when I meant to shift down to climb, I forgot that it was a 'long' tap and instead upshifted. It's just going to take some getting used to but I love the bike so far.
> 
> One thing I noticed though, I picked up the bike last Tuesday, the LBS set the tire pressures to 120 psi. Discovered on my ride (during my first stop) that the pressures had dropped to 60psi. I'm pretty sure there are no leaks. My Brava (with really old tubes and tires) would and still does hold pressure for weeks before needing a top off. Is this normal of today's tubes?
> 
> Haven't chosen a computer yet...any suggestions? Bought a Bontrager Trip 4W but not convinced, still in the box. But would like a wireless computer to get away from messy wires for a cleaner look.
> 
> Ken


I use Sigma wireless. works great. It's good size where you can read everything.


----------



## Zombie John

I ,too, use a Sigma wireless BC1009. It came in a package deal with the bike and seems to work just fine. Even without having my average speed displayed, it lets you know if your current speed is above or below your average, which I like.


----------



## Vkandis

So hopefully this is a good place for this. Bought a Sigma BC 1609 Cadence computer (its wired) for my Synapse Carbon 6 (love the bike so far). When trying to install the cadence sensor I could not find a place for it. 

If I try and install the sensor on the chain stay, the gap to the magnet on the crank arm is too large for it to read. (No matter where I put the magnet on the crank arm, I cannot get it within the 5mm requirement). If I use the extender for the magnet, the magnet hits the sensor.

Anyone use this computer or have similar issues installing a cadence unit? Any suggestions?


----------



## Turtle Torque

Vkandis said:


> So hopefully this is a good place for this. Bought a Sigma BC 1609 Cadence computer (its wired) for my Synapse Carbon 6 (love the bike so far). When trying to install the cadence sensor I could not find a place for it.
> 
> If I try and install the sensor on the chain stay, the gap to the magnet on the crank arm is too large for it to read. (No matter where I put the magnet on the crank arm, I cannot get it within the 5mm requirement). If I use the extender for the magnet, the magnet hits the sensor.
> 
> Anyone use this computer or have similar issues installing a cadence unit? Any suggestions?


Heya. Here is a youtube for sigma 1609. gives different location option. ‪SIGMA SPORT // Assembly // BC 1609 STS CADENCE‬‏ - YouTube
I saw a link on a synapse user installing the cadence. he had to do some modification of the sensor base and got it to fit. cant find the link now.


----------



## Zeekster64

Double lung transplant? That's far more interesting of a story than your bike


----------



## ChubaDub

i'm stuck between this and the caad10 4 with rival components (same price). anyone have experience on both?


----------



## m2fm2

Interesting. Looking at the pictures on page 1 of this thread, post #12 by Chuckstyl5 those are clearly Tektro brake calipers. Long story short, my Carbon 6 is a rebuild of a Carbon 4 (Rival components replaced by Apex). I noticed that my bike too has Tektro calipers. But looking at Cannondale's website:

Page Missing | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

The bike is supposed to come with Apex brakes. What does everybody else have?


----------



## Turtle Torque

m2fm2 said:


> Interesting. Looking at the pictures on page 1 of this thread, post #12 by Chuckstyl5 those are clearly Tektro brake calipers. Long story short, my Carbon 6 is a rebuild of a Carbon 4 (Rival components replaced by Apex). I noticed that my bike too has Tektro calipers. But looking at Cannondale's website:
> 
> Page Missing | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> The bike is supposed to come with Apex brakes. What does everybody else have?


I got tektro brakes on my 6. cannondale website shows apex brakes, but then I read the fine print stating components can be change without notice. bummer. oh well, another part I will be replacing down the road. still love the bike.


----------



## Marty McFly

m2fm2 said:


> Interesting. Looking at the pictures on page 1 of this thread, post #12 by Chuckstyl5 those are clearly Tektro brake calipers. Long story short, my Carbon 6 is a rebuild of a Carbon 4 (Rival components replaced by Apex). I noticed that my bike too has Tektro calipers. But looking at Cannondale's website:
> 
> Page Missing | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> The bike is supposed to come with Apex brakes. What does everybody else have?


Tektro, on mine. The crank isn't Apex either its SRAM's lower series.


----------



## pmounce

Marty McFly said:


> Tektro, on mine. The crank isn't Apex either its SRAM's lower series.


Mine as well... replaced the crank/bb with Force, runs much smoother...


----------



## edgold

*Synapse vs. Bianchi Infinito*

I'm torn between the Bianchi Infinito with 105 group and Synapse 5 or 6. Both are good fit for me, but I'm not sure which is the better frame. As I recall, in order of importance the rule is buy for fit first, frame second, components third. Anyone have any idea if one frame is demonstrably better than the other? Thanks.


----------



## framesti

*synapse price*



Whip Appeal Neil said:


> man I need to go to your guys shop. THe cheapest I've foudn it for is close to $2,000 with tax!


are these prices with Shimano or SRAM Apex? Would SRAM be cheaper?


----------



## Turtle Torque

framesti said:


> are these prices with Shimano or SRAM Apex? Would SRAM be cheaper?


Price is for Cannondale Synapse 6 Apex. Apex and 105 are good groups, just SRAM has a history of having lower prices than Shimano.


----------



## Marty McFly

pmounce said:


> Mine as well... replaced the crank/bb with Force, runs much smoother...


The stock crank has a little bit of flex. I don't have enough experience to judge if it is by design or not. Either way it doesn't bother me or have a noticible effect on performance, but I guess it will be the first thing to upgrade besides the wheels. By the way I'm 183 lbs in case anyone is curious or worried that the crank will turn into a noodle under them.


----------



## Muscahead2

it's 1800 msrp


----------



## Chuckstyl5

Just upgraded my crank to a true BB30 SRAM Red crank and its AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chuckstyl5

Turtle what saddle go you have? I wanted to upgrade to a fizik but im reading they will not fit.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Chuckstyl5 said:


> Turtle what saddle go you have? I wanted to upgrade to a fizik but im reading they will not fit.


Hey chuck. I got a specialize toupe. It's a good saddle, but I might switch it out for a selle italia slr if I can find it in white. I checked cannondales website and see that they have fizik on higher end synapse. which fizik are you trying to get? 

P.S. gratz on the sram red crank. big dfference goin to bb30 huh


----------



## Chuckstyl5

I was thinking about the fizik antares we will see what happens -- I love the red crank it seems like I can spin faster then my hub catches haha so an upgrade on the wheels will be soon and eventually all components to red I already have the rear derailleur and shifter


----------



## Turtle Torque

Chuckstyl5 said:


> I was thinking about the fizik antares we will see what happens -- I love the red crank it seems like I can spin faster then my hub catches haha so an upgrade on the wheels will be soon and eventually all components to red I already have the rear derailleur and shifter


sweet! i'm going force groupo.


----------



## Wallstreet

Turtle Torque said:


> posted this on "show your bike" forum section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2011 cannondale synapse 6. upgraded wheels, tires, crank, and saddle. Loving this bike!


What a stunning bike!

I just got my GF one of these  as she is supppppeeerrr tall, beautiful Belgium with long legs and a need for comfort.

It seems for the future if I can change the wheelsets from current 700/25s to 700/23s and lighter it will help more on the climbs. Looks great and seems it will be a lovely climber  Need to find a saddle next for her


----------



## bmach

Finally got my Synapse and got to ride it now that the rain stopped. It was tough to see it in my house and not ride it. I know I could have ridden it in the rain but I did not want the first ride to be in the rain. From my first short ride, it brakes better than my other bike, accelerates faster, rides smother feels more stable. I paid 1347 + tax. I can't wait to ride it after my fitting.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*t-minus 5 days and counting*

Hi All
I am a new kid on the block here and first off I would like to thank all those participating on this forum for the great discussion on the Synapse C6 Apex. It went a long way to convincing me that this was the bike that I wanted/needed.
Last November, I blew the dust off my 35 yr old steel Gitane 12 speed and brought it back to Europe with me. Finally made it roadworthy with new (used) 700c wheels (from the old 27x1-1/4), a new cluster, chain and brakes. I have been riding it since on regular 30-50km outings (20-30mi). Concept proven, l love to ride, time for a new bike.

I think I managed to find the last 2011 58inch Synapse Apex in Europe -hence the monicker. All the 2011 Cannondale bikes are 20% off now and there was no stock anywhere of that size and groupset. I finally tracked one down about 40 miles from my place and will collect it next weekend.
I agonized about following forum (and other's) advice on upgrading the wheels immediately but decided that the whole bike is going to be such a massive upgrade to what I am currently riding, that I will ride it a while and then change once I get strong enough to notice the difference. One change I did make though, was to swap out the 11-32 cassette for a 12-32. Essentially this replaces the 11T with a 16T cog. I look forward to sharing experiences on this setup once I have logged a few miles.

I am still very much interested in the wheel discussion and look forward to future posts on this topic. Sorry for the book, I promise my future posts will be shorter.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*tektro vs Apex Brakes*

Hi Turtle. I have just seen the new synapse c6 Apex that I ordered and it is equipped with the Apex brakes. Discussed this issue with my supplier in Chamonix France and have concluded that this may be the difference btw a European and US spec bike. He also mentioned that Tektro is a 3rd party supplier for parts and likely make the SRAM stuff anyway - however this was speculation.


----------



## Turtle Torque

OhLuckyMan said:


> Hi Turtle. I have just seen the new synapse c6 Apex that I ordered and it is equipped with the Apex brakes. Discussed this issue with my supplier in Chamonix France and have concluded that this may be the difference btw a European and US spec bike. He also mentioned that Tektro is a 3rd party supplier for parts and likely make the SRAM stuff anyway - however this was speculation.


Hello Ohlucky. I was hoping for the Apex brakes, but I'm a gadget guy and I knew I was going to upgrade eventually. My Synapse has gone some significant change and will post a pic soon. 

As for the wheel discussion, I agree with you. Your synapse is a complete upgrade. Only thing you will gain from lighter wheels is acceleration, better climbing and weight. In the mean time, enjoy the ride and upgrade when necessary  Cheers!


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Chuckstyl5 said:


> I was thinking about the fizik antares we will see what happens -- I love the red crank it seems like I can spin faster then my hub catches haha so an upgrade on the wheels will be soon and eventually all components to red I already have the rear derailleur and shifter


So I take it you are going to move away from the 11-32 cassette? Note that the Rival derailleur is available for 2012 in the WiFli model. Not sure that Red is. Hmmm... sounds like a nice used Apex gruppo will soon be available on ebay ;-)

Also, Chuckstyl and Turtle, What did you guys find lacking in the Apex crankset to make you want to upgrade so soon? Where have you noticed the performance gains?


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*correction*

In my previous post, I mentioned that I was swapping out the 11-32 for a 12-32. Somehow I misread the specs of that cassette and have now decided to keep the original 11-32.
T-3 days and counting.


----------



## Turtle Torque

OhLuckyMan said:


> So I take it you are going to move away from the 11-32 cassette? Note that the Rival derailleur is available for 2012 in the WiFli model. Not sure that Red is. Hmmm... sounds like a nice used Apex gruppo will soon be available on ebay ;-)
> 
> Also, Chuckstyl and Turtle, What did you guys find lacking in the Apex crankset to make you want to upgrade so soon? Where have you noticed the performance gains?


Yep, unfortunately with force and red, the highest I can go is 11-28. So gone is the 11-32. I settled for 11-26. the lbs owner's wife was using a 11-27 and she's not liking it (she also prefers SRAM) He knew I was going to upgrade. he offered to buy my shifters, rear/front derailer, and 11-32 cassette in exchange and a discount on the red set. I jumped on it. 

As for the crank, to be honest, I had extra $$ leftover and rule of thumb (not set in stone) when upgrading, especially to lighten up the bike, wheels and cranks should be top on the list to replace. That's if you want to lighten up the bike. Cosmetic wise, any part of the bike can be upgraded. The main reason I upgraded the wheels and crank was it just didnt have that "snap" when accelerating. The wheels and crank I bought gave me that "snap" of acceleration I was looking for. Been happy ever since.


----------



## Batt 57

Hello all,

Another new forum poster here. Thanks for all of the great advice and feedback that you all give. 
I am also seriously considering the Synapse and have read many comments about upgrading the wheelset. I am 6' and 265 lbs and have read much about carbon and +180 riders. I'm starting to believe this is not ging to be an issue for me. 

The one question I have is if any of you have considered or rode the Wilier Izoard XP? The featured bike that Competition Cycles has is equipped with Sram Rival and Mavic Aksium wheels for the same price as the Synapse 6. 

Are there any issues with this frameset? The geometry seams to be the same for the 58cm frame. 

Thanks again for all of your help!

Steve


----------



## Batt 57

Izoard XP
Size Seat Tube Effective Top Tube Stack Reach Head Tube Head Tube Angle Seat Angle

XL	58.0 57.0 58.5 39.3	19.5 73.0 73.0

Synapse 6
58 58 60.1 39.6 20 73 73

I see that there are some differences in top tube and stack. How does this effect ride position?


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Hey Batt.

First thing that you need to consider is what kind of riding you want to be doing. Are you out for fun, long rides, fitness etc or do you intend to race? The Izoard - great looking bike btw - is more a race setup. The reason I chose the Synapse is because of its positioning as a "plush" bike. That is what the market calls these bikes (synapse, Roubaix etc) because they are desined to make the road a little less rough and more comfortable. Thus they usually have a slightly higher head tube or a geo that puts the rider slightly - only slightly more upright than a full racing geometry. I like long tours at an easy pace - 25-35 kph.The reason I chose the Synapse over the Specialized Roubaix was because of the SRAM Apex gearing. (I live in Europe and ride in the Alps). Otherwise I would have had to have gone with a triple crank. So, think of what kind of riding you will be doing and what kind of gearing you will be needing.
Check out the other threads on this forum about wheels etc as this may be something you will need to upgrade sooner rather than later. Some great advice out there. 

Good luck and happy roads.
OLM


----------



## Batt 57

Thanks OLM,

I plan on starting to ride for fitness and to drop some LB's. I use to be able to ride a century and I would like to work back to that. I think the more relaxed geometry is certainly for me.

But the geometry is what got me thinking about the Izoard XP in the first place, it is almost exactly the same as the Synapse.... same head tube height and angle. And the gruppo is an upgrade from the Apex to Rival including the brakes and crankset it seems like a no-brainer. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Batt 57 said:


> Thanks OLM,
> 
> I plan on starting to ride for fitness and to drop some LB's. I use to be able to ride a century and I would like to work back to that. I think the more relaxed geometry is certainly for me.
> 
> But the geometry is what got me thinking about the Izoard XP in the first place, it is almost exactly the same as the Synapse.... same head tube height and angle. And the gruppo is an upgrade from the Apex to Rival including the brakes and crankset it seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Batt. Thing to do is to try and test both bikes if you can - the Synapse has shaped seat and chain stays that are designed to increase the dampening effect of the road. I am no expert here and hopefully others will chime in on this discussion. In my search I spent almost a year and read a ton and spoke with many people and the Cannondale -for me - was the best route. Spread the net wide and also consider Specialized Roubaix too. Ultimately it was the compact crank and the 11-32 cassette that did it for me.

g'luck and keep asking those questions.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*Got it!!*

:


rebop said:


> Anybody out there riding one? Wondering how they are performing and if people are happy with the Apex components?


Finally picked up my bike and brought it home. Bottle cages, pump and computer mounted, I waited for the rain to stop and took it out with my cycling buddy (Vintage Cinelli/Campaq) for a short quick spin. I am over the moon. What an absolutely lovely bike to ride in every way. The Apex groupset is great and the shifters worked flawlessly. Braking was solid and felt spot on. My only concern is that I felt a minor strain in the BB when I worked the crank hard under acceleration. Maybe nothing we'll see. The bike is really well put together and looks gorgeous in its black/grey/white color scheme.

I am 54 and feel like a kid or like someone who has discovered religion and wants to spread the good news. The news is good. It is a great bike!


----------



## Turtle Torque

OhLuckyMan said:


> :
> 
> Finally picked up my bike and brought it home. Bottle cages, pump and computer mounted, I waited for the rain to stop and took it out with my cycling buddy (Vintage Cinelli/Campaq) for a short quick spin. I am over the moon. What an absolutely lovely bike to ride in every way. The Apex groupset is great and the shifters worked flawlessly. Braking was solid and felt spot on. My only concern is that I felt a minor strain in the BB when I worked the crank hard under acceleration. Maybe nothing we'll see. The bike is really well put together and looks gorgeous in its black/grey/white color scheme.
> 
> I am 54 and feel like a kid or like someone who has discovered religion and wants to spread the good news. The news is good. It is a great bike!


Gratz on the synapse OLM. I just came back from a 45mile ride. Bike is a dream. Enjoy!

on the BB and crank. That's the one thing I scratched my head on. The Apex 6 is the only bike setup without the BB30. It uses a BB30 converter, but not a true BB30 crank. Rest of the models are BB30. Wondering if you are experiencing the same issue I had before I switched out. Another reason I went with the BB30 Force crank


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Turtle Torque said:


> Gratz on the synapse OLM. I just came back from a 45mile ride. Bike is a dream. Enjoy!
> 
> on the BB and crank. That's the one thing I scratched my head on. The Apex 6 is the only bike setup without the BB30. It uses a BB30 converter, but not a true BB30 crank. Rest of the models are BB30. Wondering if you are experiencing the same issue I had before I switched out. Another reason I went with the BB30 Force crank


Hi Turtle.
Interesting. My bike came with the FSA Gossamer crank. Says BB30 on the crank arm and there is a BB30 sticker on the bottom of the downtube just at the BB. So, is this true BB30? Maybe another difference btw the Euro and US spec?

cheers


----------



## Turtle Torque

OhLuckyMan said:


> Hi Turtle.
> Interesting. My bike came with the FSA Gossamer crank. Says BB30 on the crank arm and there is a BB30 sticker on the bottom of the downtube just at the BB. So, is this true BB30? Maybe another difference btw the Euro and US spec?
> 
> cheers


Hey OLM. the apex 6 is a BB30, however the U.S version has BB30 adapter for the crank that came with it. You can tell if it's a bb30 or not by looking at the base. If you see cups on the side or looks like you can use a tool to "screw" the cups out, then it's an adapter. BB30 is press fit and flush with the frame.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Turtle Torque said:


> Hey OLM. the apex 6 is a BB30, however the U.S version has BB30 adapter for the crank that came with it. You can tell if it's a bb30 or not by looking at the base. If you see cups on the side or looks like you can use a tool to "screw" the cups out, then it's an adapter. BB30 is press fit and flush with the frame.


yup, that is kind of what I thought. The FSA looks like a true BB30. No cups and bearings flush with the frame. At a smidge over 800gr it is lighter than the Apex crank but about 150gr heavier than the BB30 Force. I wonder why they made the US spec different for the C6. The US C5 and C4 synapses both had FSA cranks.
cheers


----------



## Turtle Torque

OhLuckyMan said:


> yup, that is kind of what I thought. The FSA looks like a true BB30. No cups and bearings flush with the frame. At a smidge over 800gr it is lighter than the Apex crank but about 150gr heavier than the BB30 Force. I wonder why they made the US spec different for the C6. The US C5 and C4 synapses both had FSA cranks.
> cheers


Probably because the economy is bad in the U.S. so they catered to our $$. lol. it's all good.


----------



## Rob

OhLuckyMan said:


> yup, that is kind of what I thought. The FSA looks like a true BB30. No cups and bearings flush with the frame. At a smidge over 800gr it is lighter than the Apex crank but about 150gr heavier than the BB30 Force. I wonder why they made the US spec different for the C6. The US C5 and C4 synapses both had FSA cranks.
> cheers


Looks like the (possibly preliminary) specs for the U.S. 2012 C6 Apex show true BB30. Nice upgrade if true.


----------



## Ruby13

After much research and testing I settled (bad word) chose the Apex C6 for a couple of reasons. Have a winter home in Florida so waited until I got down to see what was in stock in the area and I wanted to be fitted due to my bad back. The Synapse had the comfort and position I was looking for but surprisingly the shop also had a Look 566 that has almost identical geometry (off a few centimeters in head and top tube).
Truth be told I loved the color scheme on the Look and it was fitted with 105 group but Tiagra front derailleur and about the worst saddle I had ever sat on.
However because of the many positive reviews on this forum on the C6 and the Sram Apex, my history having owned 4 other Cannondales, I went with a 2011 black and white (as shown in many photos here) last size 54 in stock. Huge difference in cost $1800 C6 $2400 for Look plus the need for a new saddle. LBS showed me the prices for 2012 and the C6 was $2099 for 2012. 
Added on a Cateye cadence, heart rate computer, two white bottle cages, small rear bag for tube kit. and clipless pedal (mtb biker with many pairs of mtb clipless shoes).
Strapped it on the the back rack to go home and in 10 miles got 3 nice bike hellos from other drivers. Wife loved the colors of the bike (of course I didn't tell her what I really paid. LOL
So got up early this morning for my first ride and it starts to rain cats and dogs. Should clear up and looking forward to many happy miles.
Thanks to all for the info to help in the decision making.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*Congrats on the new bike*

Hey Ruby,
I am sure you will be happy with your new steed. If you are doing most of your riding in 
Florida, you may find that you do not need the range of the 11-32 cassette. I ride in the European Alps region and do occasionally need the 32, however on the flats I find I really miss some of the intermediate cogs 14 and 16. I think I am also going to have to swap out the saddle for something better suited to my size.

Happy trails
OLM


----------



## Ruby13

Well, my enjoyment was short lived. The saying that most accidents happen within a mile of your home was true for me. Took my new beauty out and decided to go across from my development to the golf course which has nice wide concrete cart paths. Reason was practice away from traffic with the Sram shifters as I've always had shimano and to make sure I could get in and out of my clips as they were very tight although I had loosened them up.
Doing fine for about a mile, loving the feel of the bike and comfort (at least on the very short ride) when two workers had two golf carts parked side by side blocking most of the path. I moved to squeeze by when one of the workers started to step out. I caught a slight rut between he concrete and grass and next thing I'm playing superman over the bars. Thankfully my clips released and I landed on my right shoulder and thought I just jammed it until I felt the large bump on top of my shoulder. Emergency room took x rays and I separated my shoulder and seeing the orthopedist at noon.
Good news is the only damage to the bike was the right brake hood shifted about a 1/2 inch. Not a mark on the frame or me for that matter. No cuts, scrapes, not even a tear in my jersey. Road the bike home the mile and while the pain had not really hit yet the bike felt perfect albeit the brake hood.
Road mountain mikes for years, little racing and have never really been down. Guess the law of averages caught up and I have 6 weeks (I'm guessing) to think about it.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

Sorry Ruby. That is bad luck indeed. I have had only one close one (a worker blowing leaves by the side of the bike path - wearing ear protectors - me doing 30kph - him moving onto path. coulda been nasty) but at least you have had your "off" and it wasn't a bad one. So from now on things should go fine. BTW I love the SRAM shifters - takes just a few times to get used to the double tap system.

Nurse the shoulder and good luck
OLM


----------



## Turtle Torque

Ruby13 said:


> Well, my enjoyment was short lived. The saying that most accidents happen within a mile of your home was true for me. Took my new beauty out and decided to go across from my development to the golf course which has nice wide concrete cart paths. Reason was practice away from traffic with the Sram shifters as I've always had shimano and to make sure I could get in and out of my clips as they were very tight although I had loosened them up.
> Doing fine for about a mile, loving the feel of the bike and comfort (at least on the very short ride) when two workers had two golf carts parked side by side blocking most of the path. I moved to squeeze by when one of the workers started to step out. I caught a slight rut between he concrete and grass and next thing I'm playing superman over the bars. Thankfully my clips released and I landed on my right shoulder and thought I just jammed it until I felt the large bump on top of my shoulder. Emergency room took x rays and I separated my shoulder and seeing the orthopedist at noon.
> Good news is the only damage to the bike was the right brake hood shifted about a 1/2 inch. Not a mark on the frame or me for that matter. No cuts, scrapes, not even a tear in my jersey. Road the bike home the mile and while the pain had not really hit yet the bike felt perfect albeit the brake hood.
> Road mountain mikes for years, little racing and have never really been down. Guess the law of averages caught up and I have 6 weeks (I'm guessing) to think about it.


Wow! sorry to hear that. Good news is that the bike is fine. Bad news is the seperated shoulder. that will take some time to heal. Heal up and keep riding.


----------



## pamt

Turtle Torque, Chuckstyl5, or anyone else that has upgraded there crank what BB did you go with? Ceramic or what?


----------



## Turtle Torque

pamt said:


> Turtle Torque, Chuckstyl5, or anyone else that has upgraded there crank what BB did you go with? Ceramic or what?


Hello pamt,

I went with standard bb30 bearings. Didnt get the ceramic bearings. ceramic bearings is expensive and even though I never personal rode one with ceramic, I doubt I would noticed a huge difference.


----------



## pamt

Turtle Torque said:


> Hello pamt,
> 
> I went with standard bb30 bearings. Didnt get the ceramic bearings. ceramic bearings is expensive and even though I never personal rode one with ceramic, I doubt I would noticed a huge difference.


I 100% agree. I have had the opportunity to ride a few high end bikes at the shop that have ceramic BB's and maybe a hard core racer type can feel the difference but I sure couldn't and the standard is about half the price


----------



## pamt

Turtle Torque said:


> Hello pamt,
> 
> I went with standard bb30 bearings. Didnt get the ceramic bearings. ceramic bearings is expensive and even though I never personal rode one with ceramic, I doubt I would noticed a huge difference.


I'm a bit in the dark about which bottom bracket/bearings to use for this bike. Does it take the pressfit (PF30) or something else?


----------



## Chuckstyl5

just regular - no ceramic bearings here


----------



## pamt

Chuckstyl5 said:


> just regular - no ceramic bearings here


I plan on using the standard bearings to but where I'm confused is the cup. Some BB30 setups use the pressfit standard for the cup and some do not. What will work for this frame?


----------



## Turtle Torque

pamt said:


> I plan on using the standard bearings to but where I'm confused is the cup. Some BB30 setups use the pressfit standard for the cup and some do not. What will work for this frame?


Pamt,

Press fit works on the Synapse. There is a converter BB30 which let you use non BB30 Cranks.


----------



## pamt

Turtle Torque said:


> Pamt,
> 
> Press fit works on the Synapse. There is a converter BB30 which let you use non BB30 Cranks.


Thanks Turtle

Yes the BB30 converter is installed from the factory in order to make the stock S150 (non BB30) crank work. Where I was getting confused was most installs of the upper end Sram cranks IE Force/Red use the PF30 pressfit cup but not all BB30 frames can use this standard and I can't find any information on C-Dales site to confirm


----------



## Turtle Torque

pamt said:


> Thanks Turtle
> 
> Yes the BB30 converter is installed from the factory in order to make the stock S150 (non BB30) crank work. Where I was getting confused was most installs of the upper end Sram cranks IE Force/Red use the PF30 pressfit cup but not all BB30 frames can use this standard and I can't find any information on C-Dales site to confirm


Hey Pamt,

That's interesting. I went to SRAM website and it states.
"SRAM RED & SRAM Force cranks have a SUPERSIZED option with BB30, a new industrial standard for bottom brackets. BB30 is stiffer than standard bottom brackets – delivering more power to the pedal, nearly 20% lighter – for flying up the hills, and offers substantially more ankle clearance – no more discomfort while riding."

I checked an online store and it shows only bb30
SRAM Force Compact Crank Set BB30 from Realcyclist.com


I did a google search for PF30 and saw this design. 
SRAM PF30 Bottom Bracket - 918XC.com
Truvativ BB Shell Adapter Kit PF30-BSA at Price Point

Hope this helps.


----------



## wilmamiller32

How much are you guys paying for this bike? like it!


----------



## Turtle Torque

wilmamiller32 said:


> How much are you guys paying for this bike? like it!


If you can find last years model, it'll be cheaper. price for 2012 is around 1800-2100.


----------



## Rob

My LBS has the 2012 for $1899.


----------



## bmach

I paid 1347 for a 2011 at my lbs


----------



## kimonostereo

*Clunky shifting on APEX*

Hi all,

I just got my Synapse Carbon 6 Apex this week. I love the bike but the shifting has been hard to get used to. Do any of you have a hard time with downshifts that feel clunky? It feels like the chain just drops when I downshift and the pedals hesitate when while shifting then jump forward.

I took it back to the LBS twice. First time, they adjusted the front derailleur which was making a noises due to scraping. The second time I asked them to look at the rear. They looked at it and said it seems fine. 

Is what I'm experiencing normal?


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*Wonky Shifting?*



kimonostereo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got my Synapse Carbon 6 Apex this week. I love the bike but the shifting has been hard to get used to. Do any of you have a hard time with downshifts that feel clunky? It feels like the chain just drops when I downshift and the pedals hesitate when while shifting then jump forward.
> 
> I took it back to the LBS twice. First time, they adjusted the front derailleur which was making a noises due to scraping. The second time I asked them to look at the rear. They looked at it and said it seems fine.
> 
> Is what I'm experiencing normal?


Hi Kimono.
Your shifting sounds a bit unusual. When you are downshifting, you are actually climbing the cogs (sounds counter intuitive I know) so I am not sure exactly what you are experiencing. In any case the shifting should be smooth in either direction. When shifting to a higher gear, ie going to a smaller cog it should be silky smooth and when going in theother direction - pretty much the same.

From what you describe It could be that you are not pushing the lever hard or far enough when moving up the cogs. It has occasionally happened to me that I miss a downshift by not moving the lever far enough and then things do get a bit rough. If the mechanic at your LBS knows what he is on about and has decreed that all is working to spec, then it may be a matter of you getting the feel of the SRAM system.

Good luck and keep at it.

OLM


----------



## kimonostereo

Hey OhLuckyMan,

Thanks for the quick reply. You may be right. I'm trying to learn how to ride this bike as it's my first road bike. I just bought a Cannondale Quick 4 in July and loved it so much that I wanted to get a road bike. The gearing is very different!

Do you find that you're staying mostly in the middle of the range and shifting up to the larger cog? I notice that I have a hard time shifting to the larger cog when I'm not in the middle of the cassette. I probably just need to hold it in longer. It's taking a little practice to get used to it all.

Thanks for helping a newbie out!


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*SRAM vs Shinano*



kimonostereo said:


> Hey OhLuckyMan,
> 
> Do you find that you're staying mostly in the middle of the range and shifting up to the larger cog? I notice that I have a hard time shifting to the larger cog when I'm not in the middle of the cassette. I probably just need to hold it in longer. It's taking a little practice to get used to it all.
> 
> Thanks for helping a newbie out!


Hi Kimono.

Yes. I have found difficulties shifting up to the 50 from the 34 if I am on one of the smaller cogs at the rear. I don't get that way often but it has happened. I have, on occasion, actually double shifted - ie front and back at the same time, sending the back climbing towards the larger rings and then the front clicks in OK. It is frustrating and the only gripe I have with the SRAM. I am hoping that it is a fine adjustment issue and will be checking it out soon. I mostly ride on the large front ring and only go down to the 34 on long steepish ascents or also when on a longer gentler ascent but when trying to keep my HR in zone 2.

Cheers and keep on riding..
OLM


----------



## kimonostereo

OLM,

Thanks for that info. I'll try riding mainly on the 50 tonight when I get home. I've been mostly staying on the 34. Great to know i'm not the only one that has a hard time shifting up to the 50 from 34 on smaller cogs as well!


----------



## OhLuckyMan

You are welcome.

If you haven't already got one, I suggest that you equip yourself with a good bike computer that records pedalling cadence as well as speed. If you are really working on the fitness, something that has a heart monitor in it as well will be indispensable. I have a Sigma Rox 8.0 that is superb. There is stacks of material on training using HR zones.
Keeping a steady quickish cadence on a higher rear cog will tire you less and is the secret to long and comfortable riding.

Keep at it.
OLM


----------



## Turtle Torque

kimonostereo said:


> Hey OhLuckyMan,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. You may be right. I'm trying to learn how to ride this bike as it's my first road bike. I just bought a Cannondale Quick 4 in July and loved it so much that I wanted to get a road bike. The gearing is very different!
> 
> Do you find that you're staying mostly in the middle of the range and shifting up to the larger cog? I notice that I have a hard time shifting to the larger cog when I'm not in the middle of the cassette. I probably just need to hold it in longer. It's taking a little practice to get used to it all.
> 
> Thanks for helping a newbie out!


Kimono,

The Apex 6 11-32 has some gaps between gear. you're going from 32, 28, 26, etc... smaller rings will give you better shifting. It's a trade off with having better climbing gear. I went to a 11-26 and shifting has been a lot better, but I do miss the 32 from time to time


----------



## geirfortius

nice bike


----------



## revmrf

Hi folks,
I'm pretty new on this forum but here goes: I purchased a Synapse 6 Carbon in November; strapped it on my trunk bike rack a few days after purchasing it and drove from northern Vermont to an AT thru-hiking friend's in Savannah, GA. First decent ride with this bike was a 40 miler. Love it and can't wait 'til Spring!


----------



## Samac

Picked mine up on Black Friday. I feel the same way as revmrf. It is fantastic!


----------



## kimonostereo

Turtle Torque said:


> Kimono,
> 
> The Apex 6 11-32 has some gaps between gear. you're going from 32, 28, 26, etc... smaller rings will give you better shifting. It's a trade off with having better climbing gear. I went to a 11-26 and shifting has been a lot better, but I do miss the 32 from time to time


Hi Turtle,
Thanks for that info. I may look into the 11-26 but try to stick with what I have for now. Total newbie at this. Was the 11-26 an expensive modification / upgrade?


----------



## revmrf

Hello again, I ask this on this thread b/c I have a new Synapse 6: Is there any negatives or warnings regarding carbon bicycles in mounting this bike [or any other] and using it on my indoor bike trainer.


----------



## Samac

Here's what is in the Synapse Carbon manual. Hope it helps.


Trainers 
If you ride a trainer that requires removal of the front 
wheel and clamps the fork dropouts: Be sure your fork 
quick release is tight! Relative movement will wear 
parts, weaken and damage your bike. 
If you ride a trainer that holds the bike up by clamping 
the rear quick release between two cones: Take off the 
nice, lightweight quick release that came with your 
bike. Substitute a heavy, classic all steel quick release 
and clamp it tight! Relative movement will wear parts, 
weaken and damage your bike. Note that many modern 
quick releases will not ﬁt the clamping cones in this 
kind of trainer because their shapes are incompatible. 
Be particularly cautious with a carbon frame or fork. 
Carbon is relatively soft, not abrasion resistant. If there 
is any relative movement, carbon will wear quickly. 
If you ride a trainer a lot, consider using an old bike: 
Corrosion from sweat will take it’s toll. Weight is 
irrelevant. Save wear on your expensive components. 
Ask you dealer for help with trainers, the right one and 
the correct way to use it. 
NOTICE 
TRAINERS - Improperly mounting a bike in a trainer, 
or using one that is not compatible with your 
particular bike frame can cause serious damage.


----------



## Turtle Torque

kimonostereo said:


> Hi Turtle,
> Thanks for that info. I may look into the 11-26 but try to stick with what I have for now. Total newbie at this. Was the 11-26 an expensive modification / upgrade?


Hello Kimono,

Upgrade was pretty cheap. around $50. I rode with the 11-32 for few months until my legs got stronger, then I switched. Actually, I was forced to switch. SRAM Red and Force rear derailieur will let you go up to 11-28 and I couldnt use my 11-32. My LBS didnt have any 11-28 on hand, so I opted for the 11-26.


----------



## pamt

Just added a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elite's and some super light Specialized S-Works Turbo tire's. They always say that wheels make the biggest impact on performance and although the bike rode well before now it's like a completely different bike.

Now on to the crank


----------



## CJonesEngr

Looking at getting a couple of the Synapse Carbon bikes for myself and my wife. I'm pretty set on the Synapse but she is also looking at the Felt ZW Series. Anyone ridden both? The closest Cannondale dealer for us is about 2 hours away, and they might not have the 44 cm size that she needs.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

*cannondale vs Felt*



CJonesEngr said:


> Looking at getting a couple of the Synapse Carbon bikes for myself and my wife. I'm pretty set on the Synapse but she is also looking at the Felt ZW Series. Anyone ridden both? The closest Cannondale dealer for us is about 2 hours away, and they might not have the 44 cm size that she needs.


The best advice you will get on this subject is for you and your wife to each ride the bikes you are interested in and make sure you have the right fit. Don't feel compelled to both get the same ones for aesthetic reasons. Do spend some time thinking about the gearing you will want/need. The SRAM Apex with the 11-32 cluster that comes on the C6 Synapse is a good replacement for a triple crank in hilly country. 

Good luck
olm


----------



## revmrf

OhLuckyMan said:


> The best advice you will get on this subject is for you and your wife to each ride the bikes you are interested in and make sure you have the right fit. Don't feel compelled to both get the same ones for aesthetic reasons. Do spend some time thinking about the gearing you will want/need. The SRAM Apex with the 11-32 cluster that comes on the C6 Synapse is a good replacement for a triple crank in hilly country.
> 
> Good luck
> olm


Hi
Living in hilly Vermont, I sure 'diito' this post. marty


----------



## Rob

Here's a review of the Synapse Carbon 6 Apex. From Road.cc, a British site.  Synapse 6 Carbon Apex review:


----------



## CJonesEngr

Thanks OLM. That is what we plan to do. Just wondering if anyone had compared these two bikes before. I know that atleast for the women's bike, they are very similar geometry with the Cannondale having a little bit shorter reach and shorter standover height.


----------



## CJonesEngr

Just ordered the wife a Synapse Carbon 6 (Apex). Will post pics when I pick it up this weekend.


----------



## Turtle Torque

I need to re-post pics of mine. Did several upgrades. Time to show Christine 2.0. 

Why the name Christine? Bud of mine has a CAAD10 and we're always jabbin at each other. one day, he made a comment bout my bike being a performance bike and not a race bike. On a bike ride, he couldnt get out of his clips and rammed his knee into the cassette. took a big chunk of skin. Guess Christine got her feelings hurt and decided to get him back for calling her a performance bike. She thinks she's a race bike. lol.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

CJonesEngr said:


> Just ordered the wife a Synapse Carbon 6 (Apex). Will post pics when I pick it up this weekend.


Good stuff CJ! :thumbsup: From your earlier post, you were looking at getting two bikes - what did you get for yourself?


----------



## CJonesEngr

OhLuckyMan said:


> Good stuff CJ! :thumbsup: From your earlier post, you were looking at getting two bikes - what did you get for yourself?


We are still in the process of getting out from under our student loans (6 more months!) and then I will get a bike. I really wanted to get her a bike that she will enjoy and learn to like cycling. She's hasn't really done much riding since... oh, about 12 years old. So I'm hoping this goes well. I will be borrowing a friend's bike until we save enough for me to get a new bike. I'm still looking at a Synapse Carbon or Super Six.


----------



## CJonesEngr

Picked up my wife's Synapse 6 Carbon - 44 cm this weekend! Will post pics soon... and by that I mean when I get to 10 posts.


----------



## Rsqdiving

*Like my Synapse Carbon 6 Apex*

I am on budget and new to road bikes in general. I admit I started looking at road bikes on-line, but glad I went to the bike store. Fitted properly, given some good advice and have two rides under my belt. I love the SRAM shifters, plus the way the bikes feels. I am training for a three day, 200 miles bike ride.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Rsqdiving said:


> I am on budget and new to road bikes in general. I admit I started looking at road bikes on-line, but glad I went to the bike store. Fitted properly, given some good advice and have two rides under my belt. I love the SRAM shifters, plus the way the bikes feels. I am training for a three day, 200 miles bike ride.



We're all Guilty of online purchase bikes. It's in our nature to find the cheapest best bang for the bike when it comes to our hard earn money, but at the end, it's better to go to a LBS and physically see the bike, ride it, and get fit. Gratz on the Synapse. I ride every chance I get and still get amazed by it.


----------



## Meppe77

Wow, all these glowing reviews are getting me exited to pick my new Synapse 6 up. After debating between the CAAD 10 and the Synapse, I think the Synapse is the way togo for me. I'm not a racer, but like to go for long fairly fast paced rides and based on reviews, this should fit the bill. Now if I could only sell my CX bike to come up with the funds to pay for it. It's the only way the wife will let it happen.


----------



## rodzghost

bmach said:


> I paid 1347 for a 2011 at my lbs


Sorry to quote an old post, but how did you get a carbon bike for that low? It's July 2012 now and my LBS has the 2011 Synapse Carbon 6 for $1699 on clearance. Just curious if you have the carbon version. 

That price seems like the aluminum one. Just curious.


----------



## bmach

It is the carbon version. I just asked what was the absolute best price, and that was it.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

rodzghost said:


> Sorry to quote an old post, but how did you get a carbon bike for that low? It's July 2012 now and my LBS has the 2011 Synapse Carbon 6 for $1699 on clearance. Just curious if you have the carbon version.
> 
> That price seems like the aluminum one. Just curious.


Basically you have to look in the fall. End Sept and Early Oct are the best times. This is when the likes of C/dale, Specialized etc clear out their store inventory at 20% below retail. So, you should calculate at LEAST a 20% reduction on the standard cost and bargain from there. Good luck, they're sweet bikes.

Bonne route
OLM


----------



## rodzghost

OhLuckyMan said:


> Basically you have to look in the fall. End Sept and Early Oct are the best times. This is when the likes of C/dale, Specialized etc clear out their store inventory at 20% below retail. So, you should calculate at LEAST a 20% reduction on the standard cost and bargain from there. Good luck, they're sweet bikes.
> 
> Bonne route
> OLM


Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just continue to hold off til then. Maybe the 2012's will go on clearance by the Fall and I can get one of those if this 2011 one runs out. It's just so hard to stop from pulling the trigger.

Maybe a few more months on the 12 year old MTB will harden me up for the road bike.


----------



## OhLuckyMan

rodzghost said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just continue to hold off til then. Maybe the 2012's will go on clearance by the Fall and I can get one of those if this 2011 one runs out. It's just so hard to stop from pulling the trigger.
> 
> Maybe a few more months on the 12 year old MTB will harden me up for the road bike.


OK, here's the caveat. The sales apply only to in stock items. So, if you need, say, an XL or 60cm frame size as opposed to one of the more common sizes, you may have difficulty in actually finding the bike you need. I had to call around a lot to get my 58cm C6 and found one about 60km away (I was lucky, one major bike chain in France had no stock anywhere in the country!!). There is a saying that "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush" that may apply here. If you have a good relationship with this shop or wish to establish one, the benefits may outweigh any potential savings up the line. Also you get to go riding sooner and THAT can be worth a lot.

Good luck
OLM


----------



## rodzghost

OhLuckyMan said:


> OK, here's the caveat. The sales apply only to in stock items. So, if you need, say, an XL or 60cm frame size as opposed to one of the more common sizes, you may have difficulty in actually finding the bike you need. I had to call around a lot to get my 58cm C6 and found one about 60km away (I was lucky, one major bike chain in France had no stock anywhere in the country!!). There is a saying that "a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush" that may apply here. If you have a good relationship with this shop or wish to establish one, the benefits may outweigh any potential savings up the line. Also you get to go riding sooner and THAT can be worth a lot.
> 
> Good luck
> OLM


Thanks for the tip. They have a few carbon bikes in my size that are just out of my price range atm, so there's always those to fall back on. In a couple months, I should be able to save up a couple hundred more to afford those. Who knows, they might even go on sale as well in the Fall.

Another shop that I like has at least 5 or 6 of the Roubaix that I'm also considering, but that one is also at the $2000 price point, which is about $500 more than I wanted to spend. Hopefully all these $2000 bikes go on even deeper discount in the fall. 

In the meantime, I'll keep "training" on my MTB. If anything, I'll have a few hundred more dollars to work with and might even get a 2013 bike instead of '10, '11, or '12.


----------



## Bustedup

I bought my 2011 Synape 6 in December of last year at 25% off, so $1275. The shop needed to move old stock for new stock and had an amazing sale on all Cannondale bikes in stock.


----------



## rodzghost

Bustedup said:


> I bought my 2011 Synape 6 in December of last year at 25% off, so $1275. The shop needed to move old stock for new stock and had an amazing sale on all Cannondale bikes in stock.


Wow, all you lucky people getting these great deals. I just hope there's something in my size this fall.


----------



## Bustedup

My lbs has there 2012 cannondales on sale at 20% off retail. PM me if you want more I to and there is no benefit to me.


----------



## bmach

You could loan it out and they have a crash or it gets stolen.  Then you would need to get a new bike


----------



## gocard

I was pretty set on getting the Alloy Synapse 5 but my LBS just called and said that they'd price match a Carbon 6 for several hundred $$s off MSRP. I test rode both and I think I am going to pull the trigger for the carbon 6 Apex. As a new rider, I don't know much about the exact differences in component quality between the Alloy Synapse 5 and the Carbon 6 (other than the 105s/Apex shifter design), but I think I'll be equally happy riding either one at this point.


----------



## davegregoire

@pmouce Did you change the crankset yourself? I bought a FSA SLK BB30 crankset to upgrade my carbon apex 6 to and the shop told me the SRAM s100 crankset with that powerspline BB needed special Cannondale tools to remove. I called the cannondale shop and they want to change me 100 to remove the old crank. Any Ideas?


----------



## Ruby13

I think I can answer this one for you. I changed over my Synapse 6 to all Sram Force except for the shifters which are virtually the same although alloy vs carbon but IMO not worth the upgrade based on weight saved performance and price. Also upgraded wheels to Shimano Dura Ace 7850.

However the cranskset was something I discussed with my shop and on forums a number of times before converting to a powerspline BB which I was told could be done but my LBS (it's not a small shop) would need to acquire special tools to fit it. Based on cost and what I thought I would save in weight I went with the Force Crank and GXP BB. I can tell you when the Trumativ BB was pulled out it felt 3x the weight of the GXP and the carbon crank arms were also significantly lighter for I felt a substantial weight savings and much stiffer crank and BB.

So if you are dead set on the powerspline your going to have to pay for the labor and tool if your shop does not have one unless they want one in inventory or shop around for a shop that does.


----------



## davegregoire

It currently has a powerspline adapter with the SRAM s100 crankset. I have a FSA SLK BB30 crankset and the bb30 assembly. The powerspline needs to be removed and that is what I was told by one shop the cannondale shop needs to do.


----------



## gocard

Are you guys still riding the Synapse carbon 6? I love mine and am looking to take it out for many more long rides before the rainy season begins. At first I wasn't used to the double tap feature but now it is so intuitive and it's nice to know that there are the extra gears there if I need it. So far I haven't had to use them yet. The Synapse also can really "punch it" when I want to accelerate - all in all I'm very happy with my purchase. I'm glad I got it this year so that it still came stock with Apex instead of Tiagra.

Maybe I should post this in another section, but have any of you ridden the Synapse out on gravelly paths - can the tires handle it? Are there any 700x25 tires suited for rougher gravel paths? Has anyone added wider tires for these types of conditions? 

We have this great trail that, frustratingly, appears to start out with paved roads that lead into gravelly areas and I haven't tried to ride through it because of the tires. They're not super rocky like mountain trails, but definitely has some bumps and rocks in the path. By the way, I'm totally new to road biking, if you can't already tell!


----------

